# cuanto/cuánto



## Diego Lopez

¿Va acentuado cuanto?

Ella percibió cuanto/cuánto lo atraía.

gracias


----------



## azul84

Cuánto (invariable) + verbo
¿Cuánto cuestan estos regalos?

Cuanto (adj. y pron. relat.)
Ella percibió cuanto lo atraía.

Saludos.


----------



## alepsi

Diego Lopez said:


> ¿Va acentuado cuanto?
> 
> Ella percibió cuanto/cuánto lo atraía.
> 
> gracias


 
Para mí va acentuado. En líneas generales, si podés convertir la frase en una interrogación de estilo directo, lleva tilde.

¿*Cuánto *lo atraía?
Ella percibió *cuánto* lo atraía.

¿*Qué *quería comer?
Le preguntó *qué *quería comer.

¿A *dónde* vamos?
Quiero saber a *dónde* vamos.

¿*Cómo *puedo enviarlo?
Averigüé *cómo* puedo enviarlo.

Espero que te sea útil.

Alepsi


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo también creo que lleva acento.
Es una exclamativa indirecta.

*Ella percibió cuánto lo atraía.*


----------



## Condessa

"Ella percibió cuánto/cuanto lo atraía" puede tener dos sentidos, según se escriba "cuánto" con o sin tilde:

1. "Ella percibió cuánto lo atraía": tanto como decir que "ella percibió con cuánta intesidad (en este caso) lo atraía (a un hombre, podemos suponer)".

2. "Ella percibió cuanto lo atraía": tanto como decir que "ella percibió todo lo que a él lo atraía (de ella, por ejemplo)".

¿Cuál de estos sentidos quisiste emplear?


----------



## Ellouder

Yo creo que está claro que ese 'cuánto' es = 'toda la cantidad que le atraía', y por tanto lleva tilde (la primera opción de condessa).


----------



## Dariocs

¿Lleva tilde la palabra "Cuanto" aquí?:

Cuanto más grande es nuestro deseo, más grande son nuestras expectativas, y viceversa.


----------



## Pinairun

NO, no lleva tilde.
En el DPD:
*Cuanto*
*1.1.2.* Antepuesto a los adjetivos _más_ y _menos,_ el adjetivo _cuanto_ introduce estructuras comparativas proporcionales, llamadas así porque en ellas se indica el incremento o la disminución progresiva de dos magnitudes paralelas: _«Cuantas más horas ven_ _la televisión, mayor es su agresividad»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 16.10.95); _«Cuanto menos dinero tenía, más pan consumía»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]). En estas estructuras, _cuanto_ debe concordar en género y número con el sustantivo núcleo de la comparación: _Cuanta más paciencia tengas...,_ y no _Cuanto más paciencia tengas..._


----------



## Jellby

No, no lleva tilde, pero se puede hacer que la lleve cambiando la frase:

*Cuanto* más grande es nuestro deseo, más grande son nuestras expectativas, y si nuestras espectativas son grandes, ¡*cuánto* más grande será nuestro deseo!

(queda un poco pedante/formal/anticuado, pero correcto). Por cierto, en la pronunciación se aprecia una clara diferencia: /cuanto*mas*/ frente a /*cuan*to *mas*/


----------



## quirocata

tengo un enredo con la palabra cuanto, no se en que casos lleva tilde, se que generalmente cuando uno pregunta, pero si digo: cuanto más ahorras, más ganas, lleva tilde?


----------



## Ynez

No, ahí no lleva tilde. 

*cuanto*



> 6. adv. relat. cant. Se emplea cuanto en correlación con tanto y tan y agrupado con más, menos, mayor y menor. Falta a veces el término de la correlación. Cuanto mayores son sus ofensas, tanto más luce su misericordia. Sobrados de fantasía cuanto escasos de miramiento.



www.rae.es


----------



## kw10

Lleva tilde en preguntas pero también cuando hay una pregunta implícita.  Por ejemplo, "No sé cuánto cuesta este libro." lleva la pregunta implícita de "Cuánto cuesta este libro?", por eso lleva tilde.


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola, Amigos!
*Me gustaría saber si el segundo cuanto de la frase abajo mencionada se debe también tildar a semejanza y por el mismo motivo del primero.*
 
*«No recordaba cuánto tiempo, cuantas horas o días, anduvo como un sonámbulo.»*
 
*Muchas gracias*


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Naticruz: 

Sí, "cuántas" lleva tilde en esa frase, igual que el primer "cuánto". 

Saludos cordiales, 
N


----------



## Valtiel

Es exactamente lo mismo pero en plural... No veo dónde está el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

*Muchísimas gracias, Namarne y Valtiel*
*Un amistoso saludo*


----------



## Valtiel

De nada. 

Saludos.


----------



## Xiamen

En la frase:

"Eran los primeros avisos de que algo en él se estaba minando, si bien no se llena todavía de aprensiones sobre cuanto de muerte comienza a llevar dentro."

¿corresponde utilizar el acento?

Gracias,
Xiamen


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Xiamen. Lleva tilde. Los tiempos verbales del texto son un tanto extraños...

¡Saludos!


----------



## ManPaisa

Xiamen said:


> En la frase:
> 
> "Eran los primeros avisos de que algo en él se estaba minando, si bien no se llena todavía de aprensiones sobre cuanto de muerte comienza a llevar dentro."
> 
> ¿corresponde utilizar el acento?
> 
> Gracias,
> Xiamen




"Eran los primeros avisos de que algo en él se estaba minando, si bien no se _*llenaba*_ todavía de aprensiones sobre _*cuánto*_ de muerte _*comenzaba*_ a llevar dentro."


----------



## david23med

Buen día*: H*oy me caus*ó* sorpresa cuando*,* al escribir un correo electr*ó*nico, el corrector de ortografía de *W*ord me marc*ó* la palabra *"*cuanto*"* mostr*á*ndome la corrección con acento en la a*,* "cuánto"*.* 
*¿E*s esto correcto o error del programa? *G*racias*.*



			
				Milton Sand - Nota de moderador: said:
			
		

> Amigo David23med:
> ¡Bienvenido a los foros de idiomas! Como es de esperarse, la buena ortografía no es opcional aquí. Léete esa y las otras reglas de los foros


----------



## Agró

david23med said:


> buen día hoy me causo sorpresa cuando al escribir un correo electronico, el corrector de ortografía de word me marco la palabra cuanto mostrandome la corrección con acento en la a "cuánto" ¡
> ¿es esto correcto o error del programa?  gracias


Depende. ¿Cuál es la frase?


----------



## Polizón

Extaído del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas de la Real academina Española:
Cuánto

Saludos.


----------



## david23med

*P*ero quisiera saber cu*á*ndo se usa con acento y cu*á*ndo no*;* qu*é* excepci*ó*n de la regla aplica y por qu*é* *"*cuando no lleva la tilde*. G*racias otra vez*.*


----------



## Agró

david23med said:


> pero quisiera saber cuando se usa con acento y cuando no que excepcion de la regla aplica y porque cuando no lleva la tilde gracias otra vez



Sin tilde:
Todo *cuanto *soy se lo debo a mi educación.
En *cuanto *se despierte nos marcharemos.
Iré en tanto y *cuanto *no llueva.

Con tilde:
¿*Cuánto* cuesta el arroz? (Interrogativa)
¡*Cuánto* te quiero, amor mío! (Exclamativa)
No sé *cuánto* cuesta el arroz. (Interrogativa indirecta)


----------



## Polizón

david23med said:


> pero quisiera saber cuando se usa con acento y cuando no que excepcion de la regla aplica y porque cuando no lleva la tilde gracias otra vez


 
Como regla general, cuando va entre signos de interrogación o exclamación, va con tilde.

¿Cuánto cuesta un kilo de tomates?
¡Pero cuánto ha crecido este muchacho!

Sin embargo, hay oraciones que aunque no estén dentro de signos de interrogación, el contexto le da ese matiz, por lo que hay que tildarlos.
El ejmplo del punto 4. del enlace que hice lo explica mejor que yo.

El diccionario de la casa es muy bueno y te da enlaces a la RAE.

Ahora bien, no hay que hacerle mucho caso al corrector del _word_. Ha mejorado, pero todavía le falta mucho.

Saludos,

Polizón

P. D. en mi anterior participación:
Dice: Real academina Española.
Quise decir: Real Academia Española.


----------



## Popescu

¿¿¿*buen día*??? es más falta esto que no saber poner el acento a cuanto.



> Las respuestas a este comentario han sido movidas a un nuevo hilo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1541417
> 
> En este hilo solo tratar el tema de la pregunta inicial (Post #1)
> fsabroso
> Moderador   .


----------



## catalinaaaa87

"cuánto" en referencia a cantidades va con tilde.

No sé cuánto cuesta la remera. (cantidad monetaria)
¡Cuántos regalos! (se refiere a la gran cantidad)
¿Cuántos años tenés? (cantidad de años)


----------



## Milton Sand

_Quihubo_, David:
Bueno, me atrevo a participar. El asunto depende de qué significa tu "cuánto/cuanto": 

Si lo puedes intercambiar por una expresión como "qué cantidad, medida, nivel", es una adjetivo que expresa pregunta o grito y debe llevar su tilde. 

Si no funciona con esa expresión, entonces es un adjetivo cuantificador (también pronombre) y podrás reemplazarlo por "la medida, la cantidad, el nivel o las veces que" o "todo(a)(s) lo(a)(s) que"; en ese caso ni siquiera lo pronuncias con fuerza (es átono) por lo que no lleva la tilde.

Bueno, reconozco que, al cambiarlas "cuánto/cuanto", las expresiones que sugerí podría llegar a sonar reforzadas, pero con algo de sentido:

No sé *cuánto* dinero hace falta, sacaré de mi propio bolsillo *cuanto* sea necesario para completarlo.
= No sé *qué cantidad* de dinero hace falta, sacaré de mi propio bolsillo *la cantidad que* sea necesaria para completarlo.

¡*Cuánto* calor hace hoy! Cuando llegue a casa, me quedaré bajo la ducha *cuanto* me dé la gana.
= _¡*Qué nivel* de calor hace hoy! Cuando llegue a casa, me quedaré bajo la ducha *todo lo que* me dé la gana._

Espero que eso tenga sentido.


----------



## llunita

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola: 

En esta frase, ¿se utiliza cuanto o cuánto?

"no estaba segura de cuánto tiempo se necesite para cada actividad"


¿O es mejor?
"no estaba segura del tiempo que se necesita/-aba para cada actividad"


Gracias...


----------



## David_3333

Las dos están correctas, pero para mí, es mejor:

"no estaba segura de cuánto tiempo se necesite para cada actividad"

con acento en cuánto


----------



## Agró

Para mí en cambio:

"No estaba segura de cuánto tiempo se necesita/necesitaría para cada actividad".


----------



## Pinairun

llunita said:


> "No estaba segura de cuánto tiempo se necesita para cada actividad"
> 
> "No estaba segura del tiempo que se necesita/-aba para cada actividad"


 
Salvo el subjuntivo que he corregido, las dos están bien. Se pueden usar indistintamente.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

llunita said:


> En esta frase, ¿se utiliza cuanto o cuánto?


El uso de los tiempos verbales ya te lo han explicado. 
Referente a tu pregunta, para mí: *cuánto.*


----------



## elnickestalibre

Prefiero la de "cuánto".


----------



## XiaoRoel

*(Yo)* (_sujeto_ que si no lo da el contexto debes explicitar, porque estaba tanto es 1ª como 3ª persona del singular) *no estaba* (_verbo_, núcleo de la oración, negativo, intransitivo) *(segura [de cuanto tiempo se necesitaría/sería necesario para cada actividad]* -la preposición *de* rige una _adjetiva sustantivada_, es decir, sin antecedente, introducida o marcada por *cuanto*, el verbo _impersonalizado_ por el morfema *se *tendría un OD* cuanto tiempo,  *en cambio, si usamos la forma personal* sería, *construimos una _atributiva_ con_sujeto_* cuanto tiempo *y_atributo_* necesario*; en cualquier caso* para *introduce un _circunstancial_*-)* (_predicativo del sujeto_, *segura* es un adjetivo con complemento circunstancial introducido por *de*)


----------



## TitoLivio

*Buenas tardes.*
*En la frase: Encontramos abundancia, en cuanto a las redes sociales..´*
*Ese "cuanto", ¿va con tilde o sin tilde?*
*Gracias. *


----------



## ErOtto

TitoLivio said:


> *Buenas tardes.*
> *En la frase: Encontramos abundancia, en cuanto a las redes sociales..´*
> *Ese "cuanto", ¿va con tilde o sin tilde?*
> *Gracias. *


 
Según el DRAE, sin:



> *en cuanto a.*
> *1. *loc. adv. Por lo que toca o corresponde a.


 


Saludos
Er


----------



## Katzin

Buen día, necesito expresar una idea y tengo una duda de cómo se escribe. 

En la siguiente frase la idea es quejarse del hecho que hay muchos ángeles en cierto lugar, utilizando "Diablos" como sinónimo de alguna maldición, ¿cuál sería la forma correcta de escribirlo?

1. ¡Diablos, ¿cuánto ángel?!

2. ¡Diablos, cuanto ángel!

3. ¡Diablos, cuánto ángel!

De antemano agradezco su tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Debe ser cuánto.

También te faltó: _¡Diablos! ¡Cuánto ángel!_


----------



## Katzin

Se lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## beccar San

Sé que seguramente ya es tarde, pero según yo, sí lleva tilde por ser una pregunta implícita. Pienso que lo que señalan algunos foristas, no aplica, puesto que «cuanto» en este caso, no cae bajo la categoría de adverbio relativo ni tiene —en tu ejemplo— antepuestos los adjetivos de _más_ o _menos_. Yo diría: «Ella percibió cuánto lo atraía.» o «¿Percibió ella cuánto lo atraía?» Slds.


----------



## PRV

¿Por favor alguien puede ayudarme con esta frase? Cuanto aquí lleva tilde o no?

¡Cuánto más gastas más dinero ganas! o !Cuanto más gastas más dinero ganas!

Gracias!!


----------



## Agró

PRV said:


> ¿Por favor alguien puede ayudarme con esta frase? Cuanto aquí lleva tilde o no?
> 
> ¡Cuánto más gastas más dinero ganas! o !Cuanto más gastas más dinero ganas!
> 
> Gracias!!


Sin tilde:
¡Cu*a*nto más gastas más dinero ganas!


----------



## PRV

Gracias!
Yo también creía eso, pero me han hecho dudar.
La explicación es que no es una frase exclamativa indirecta, sino que introduce una comparación.( incluso aunque vaya entre exclamaciones)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es que, además, resulta que ese *cuanto* de _cuanto más_, _cuanto menos._ es átono y se apoya en los acentos de *más* y de *menos* que sí son tónicos.


----------

